# Where To Find Arrowheads



## JUSTO & BELLA

I Want To Search For Arrow Heads, What Part Of The State Would Be A Good Place To Start?  I Live In Lithia Springs, Close To Atlanta.  Anybody Need A Tag Along Partner On A Search.


----------



## Mugwamp

Anywhere in the state can be good.

Look for someone nearby to you who is tilling a farm field, and get permission, and walk the field after a heavy rain.

The rain causes arrow points to "float up" to the surface where they can be found. Also, the frost in winter does the same thing.

Hope this helps
Best Regards   Mugwamp


----------



## Son

*Where to*

You're in the quartz belt, most of the points you find in that region are quartz. If you want flint, go more north. If you want chert points, go more south.






Florida Hernando Points. Three Safety Harbor points, the unnotched ones.


----------



## Mugwamp

Another way to find arrowheads is to walk the fire breaks through wooded areas. 
When the dozers push up the dirt on the sides, it often brings points near the surface, where they are exposed after rains.

You sort of have to develope an "eye" for finding them, as you will often only see part of the arrowhead sticking out of the ground.

Good Luck in your hunting.............
Best Regards   Mugwamp


----------



## critter

if u live in lithia springs, go along the dog river in douglassville,i hear its mighty low right now.


----------



## Redbow

Sometimes you can rake up a few along Creek banks especially where there is a hill. Indians often made camp near streams to fish, hunt and for drinking water. 

I agree with hunting arrowheads in streams or rivers that have low water levels. Its a good hunting ground for artifacts !


----------



## emtguy

find a feild near water...old creek or cypress swamp and walk it, get permission .


----------

